# Best pneumatic narrow crown stapler for corner bead?



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I am wondering what people consider the best pneumatic narrow crown stapler for applying bead? I have used Home Depot Rigid brands. Which work fine for a few months and then wear out. Lately we are using Dewalt
pneumatic. One crapped out after the first day. Another is still working decent a month down the line. I have also used Porter Cable. They seem ok too. Just seeing what is the best. Also, does anybody have experience with chordless options?


----------



## check2cut1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Senco makes great products.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I use 

*DeWalt Carbon Fiber Composite Staple and Brad Gun *



They're like 30 bucks, honestly the biggest issue with staplers is the actual staples people use, people keep buying more and more staple guns when the problem is their cheap staples that don't make it in. Buy better staples lol


----------

